# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  ATMA - Autonomous TMA truck, Royal Truck & Equipment, Inc., Coopersburg, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer -  Royal Truck & Equipment, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Royal Introduces the ATMA - Autonomous TMA

Published on Jun 24, 2015




> Keep your workers out of harm’s way...use a driverless truck. Unmanned vehicles capable of operating autonomously are growing in popularity, and are increasingly used in military, police, and rescue applications. We are now introducing this technology for use in the highway industry!
> Military technology that is secure, safe, and reliable.
> Easy to use with three different options available:
> 1. GPS Waypoint Navigation
> 2. Remote Control
> 3. Leader/Follower Programming
> 
> Royal Truck and Equipment is the nation’s leading manufacturer of TMA trucks. TMA trucks, or Truck Mounted Attenuator trucks, save the lives of workers everyday in construction zones by working as a barrier to oncoming traffic. We also build a variety of other truck models such as forestry, landscaping, safety trucks and more. Check out our website to view all of our options, or contact us today to get a quote on a custom built truck to fit your needs!

----------


## Airicist

Driverless truck demonstrated in Bethlehem

Published on Aug 24, 2015




> A driverless work zone truck from Coopersburg-based Royal Truck & Equipment is demonstrated in the parking lot of Bethlehem Memorial Pool on Aug. 24, 2015. The technology is hoped to alleviate the dangers associated with driving these trucks through

----------


## Airicist

The world's first autonomous TMA Truck

Published on May 30, 2017

----------


## Airicist

2017 ATSSA new products rollout | Royal's Autonomous TMA Truck

Published on Sep 29, 2017




> Royal Truck & Equipment's Government Accounts Manager (Fred Bergstresser) explains how the extraordinary Autonomous TMA Truck operates. Check out our other innovative products on our YouTube page.

----------


## Airicist

The ATMA | The Autonomous TMA Truck

Published on Apr 10, 2019




> First introduced in 2017,  Royal's autonomous TMA truck (ATMA)  effectively eliminates the driver from the most dangerous job in a highway work zone. Learn more about all the benefits of the ATMA by watching the video above!

----------

